# Any good how to DVD's for haunt faux painting



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I am looking to add more detail in my home haunt and looking for a good how to DVD for haunt faux painting and rot/aging painting. Anyone know of any?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look at Smartflix.com, they rent out all kinds of videos. You might also look at some of the faux finish forums, you can pose questions and get answers and solutions for free.


----------



## Abundant Meat (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd like to know this as well. Has anyone tried those "how to detail your haunted house" videos they have out there. I think they are ones done at 'The Darkness'.


----------

